# Review: CASPIAN by Performance Samples



## Epicomposer (Dec 1, 2017)

We had the pleasure of testing Performance Samples' brand-new orchestral brass library *CASPIAN*! Caspian features *12 brass players* of the renowned Czech Capellen Orchestra. In style and design, Caspian follows the company’s philosophy of creating easy-to-use, all-in-one instruments. This approach was set by their remarkable flagship choir library Oceania and Caspian, too, is designed as a straightforward composing tool.
In contrast to other orchestral brass libraries that feature numerous articulations or keyswitches for each instrument, Caspian gets by with just one patch per section. No keyswitching needed!

Read the full review on EPICOMPOSER.COM:
http://epicomposer.com/performance-samples-caspian-review/


----------

